# Siemens Logo! 8 - Webserver



## herrjon (11 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade dabei mir eine Logo 8 zuzulegen.
Diese hat ja den integrierten Webserver, kann ich diesen nur im eigenen Netzwerk erreichen, oder kann man diesen von Überall über das Internet erreichen?
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Gruß Jonas


----------



## MSB (11 Oktober 2016)

Das hängt ausschließlich von deinem Router ab ...
Wenns wenigstens halbwegs sicher sein soll, sollte dein Router also VPN in irgend einer Form unterstützen.
Wenn dir Sicherheit egal ist, dann gehts auch mit Portforwarding.


----------



## PN/DP (11 Oktober 2016)

Wenn Du bei der LOGO-IP-Konfiguration kein Gateway einträgst, dann kann man nur aus dem selben IP-Bereich eine Verbindung zur LOGO aufbauen.

Harald


----------



## herrjon (11 Oktober 2016)

okay vielen Dank
VPN kann mein Router, dann kann ich es mal so versuchen =)


----------

